# Grouse Hunting East vs West L.P.



## Ky fastflyer (Jun 16, 2016)

I was hoping to get some expertise from the local grouse hunters of Michigan. I'm not looking for specific locations or trying to start a argument, I was only wondering,in your personal hunting experiences, do you think there's more grouse on the western or eastern side of the northern lower pennsula...

I have personally only hunted on the eastern side once, basically from the Mio area, north to the Atlanta area in 2012, time of year was the last of October to first of few days of November,but, we had a hard time finding birds, maybe a bad hatch or 
the time of year???

I've hunted the western side 5 times from Baldwin to the Mesick area, and usually find a descent amount of birds, except for last year, so I was wondering if the western side is really a little better, or was 2012 just an exception to the rule... and is the U.P. a substantial amout better than the N.L.P.
Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks...


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Haven't noticed much difference east vs. west. But huge differences in specific spots. If it helps, most of my hunting is dead center, just off the 127 corridor.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Atlanta is the place to be


----------



## fordman1 (Dec 12, 2015)

I see many more birds by Kalkaska, Cadillac area.


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't find any difference, except maybe the amount of cover available. My quest for a "centralized" location where I have the maximum number of good spots available so i don't beat the crap out of spots day after day will be a lifelong study for me. And, honestly, once you've got your home base figured out, it will change over decades based on land management and how the spots evolve. My home base 20 years ago is not my home base now. Somehow I need to figure out how to get from northeast of Gaylord to southwest of Mesick in 30 minutes. 

But, as said before, I don't know that I'd focus on east or west, so much as I would food and cover. Especially food. The craziest days I've ever had have been in places (relatively small spots, 40-80 acres even) that looked like the buffet at the Bellagio from a grouse perspective.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

iused to go to atlanta and hunt did that for 10 years or more so all my spots are over there i built a cabin in kalkaska county and found a spot or two that had some birds will hunt more this year so far i say atlanta hunting is better but that could chang as i find more places hear around kalkaska


----------



## Ky fastflyer (Jun 16, 2016)

I appreciate all the responses, I truly love coming up north and grouse hunting in the fall, it's kinda like Christmas to me when I was a kid, with all the excitement and anticipation...

You guy's truly are blessed to have an abundant population of grouse, and, habitat, I just wish here In Ky, I could say the same...


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I would say that the UP is better on a whole... but the lower is so much easier to hunt... the UP has so so much land to cover versus the lower... my spots in the UP are 10 to 20 miles apart.... in the lower my spots are 10 to 20 minutes apart....


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

what part of kentucky you in im from tenn right on the ky border on i 75 but spend most my time in michigan tenn did have very good grouse hunting back 20 years ago


----------



## Ky fastflyer (Jun 16, 2016)

setterpoint said:


> what part of kentucky you in im from tenn right on the ky border on i 75 but spend most my time in michigan tenn did have very good grouse hunting back 20 years ago


I'm originally from Salyersville, which would be about 50 miles northwest of Pikesville,however, I now live about 50 miles east of Lexington on I 64, I moved down this way about 20yrs ago for work...
I didn't grouse hunt 20yrs ago, I wish I had, I was to interested in deer hunting, I've grouse hunted 12yrs...

I've got friends that hunted back then some even 40 plus years ago, they said back then if you didn't move 15-20 birds a day you wasn't finding any, boy do I wish it was like that now.
But, that was when there was good habitat, no coyotes, no turkeys, hardly any bobcats, and not nearly the avian predators we have now....

I think I hunted in Ky 21 times last year about 80 plus hours of walking these hills and I moved 43 different grouse..

So do you live in Mi. or Tn.


----------



## ejellis (Aug 20, 2014)

Sometimes the weather can play a role in this as well, especially June weather during the peak grouse nesting. Here are last year's precipitation and temperature maps for June, that is a decent difference in precip from GT to Alcona County.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

East side doesn't have the numbers like central or west side.Hunters that is.I rarely see grouse hunters in my areas


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

MIO is the Grouse Capital of Michigan.


----------



## setterpoint (Feb 20, 2015)

i stay in michigan from april till december then go back to tn so im hear all grouse season built my cabin last year when i retired


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> MIO is the Grouse Capital of Michigan.


every yahoo from ohio hunts Mio


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

i missed again said:


> every yahoo from ohio hunts Mio


lol. We all know where Michigan's hot spot is... There are pages full of info buried in this very forum. Just a little research will show you.


----------



## MIGSP (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe that weather make or breaks a season. If it is cold and rainy during the hatch on one side of the state will change your season. Also it depends on food sources, frosts during a certain time can change how much food will be available and how birds will be concentrated. IMO anything east of I-75 receives more out of state pressure due to it's proximity to 75. MIO and the surrounding areas is IMO the most heavily pressured area in the state.

I love the UP and northern MI, they are where you find them. Boot leather, gas money, and hopefully a few good or great dogs will make your trip


----------



## Ky fastflyer (Jun 16, 2016)

Grouseman2 said:


> lol. We all know where Michigan's hot spot is... There are pages full of info buried in this very forum. Just a little research will show you.


I'm not asking for GPS coordinates, or even the specific county lol....

I was just poseing the question, in your personal experience, which side of 127/75 has the better grouse hunting...

I appreciate all the legimat responses. ..

I have done alot of research over the years, "not on this forum," got binders full of cover types, suggested grouse scouting areas, both on state and national forests, talked to biologist from RGS, and at Roscommon and Cadillac districts, done extensive research on historical flush rate averages on 8 or 10 counties in N.L.P....

I know nesting and brooding weather plays a huge role there, food sources,and availability, just like it does here, that's also why I posed sort of a vague question East vs West....

It's tougher when you live 10hrs away and only hunt there 6 or 7 days a year, but, I appreciate and will take your advice....


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Ky fastflyer said:


> I'm not asking for GPS coordinates, or even the specific county lol....
> 
> I was just poseing the question, in your personal experience, which side of 127/75 has the better grouse hunting...
> 
> ...


This has got me thinking. Nothing scientific but I think overall I have done better on the east side. However that alone would not lead me one way or the other. There may be more good spots on one side or the other, but still lots either way.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

Ky fastflyer said:


> I'm not asking for GPS coordinates, or even the specific county lol....
> 
> I was just poseing the question, in your personal experience, which side of 127/75 has the better grouse hunting...
> 
> ...


you forgot that everyone knows everything on this Forum! with that being said it has to be better west of I-75 most of the Up is west of I-75. My personal experience in the LP is the same


----------

